
Put a billion dollars on red - mijustin
https://justinjackson.ca/is-the-money-still-bored/
======
coreymaass
> my guess is that in the next 5 years, the money is going to have to go from
> bored to smart.

I think we're going to start seeing this when the law changes about crowd-
investing. Sure, Tumblr could've done a kickstarter, but even better if all
the users could own a little bit of the company.

